# Any other Seattlites?



## findthejake (Jan 3, 2009)

*Any other Seattlites? (Hi to everyone else too!)*

Hi there!
My name is Jake and I am 24. I've been addicted to the water my entire life and I am madly in love with it. I am the Aquatics Director for a school district up here in Kitsap County, Washington. Grew up on the southern tip of Lake Michigan, moved here just a few months ago from my previous temporary home in Phoenix. I realized some time last week that my dream of living aboard a sailboat could now become a reality and have ventured in to the shopping mode.

I am looking for a smaller boat with some headroom, something like a coronado 27'. There is one for sale over in shilshoal that is in my price range, if anyone is living over there and wants to take a looksie!

I look forward to getting to know all of you and hope that ya'll can point me in the right direction to get involved and learn. I already appreciate this community!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet, Jake...

Lots of local folks on line here.. Personally, I'm a Bothellonean...

Lots of boats at reasonable prices available here.. I wouldn't settle on one particular model yet...

Personally, I lived aboard both 27 foot and 22 foot boats.. It certainly can be done... 

We can help you out, but we need more information...

What kind of sailing experience do you have?

What is your budget?

Where do you want to live? (Shilshole doesn't have any slips of that size available presently, and they are NOT transferable with the boat)

David


----------



## findthejake (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh fantastic! 
Yeah I am not set in stone on a model, that is for sure. 

My sailing experience... hmm I've flipped a 50' pontoon boat in a lake in Indiana during a storm... sailed a 20' open catamaran daily for asian tourists two months off the shores of Tumon Bay, Guam..... and that's about it. I grew up on the water but it was always fishing boats, jetski's, ski boats, pontoon boats, etc. The cat in Guam was my first actual sailboat type of rig. It was exhilaratingly. I've always hopelessly been a pirate though. Phoenix was killing me. I need to be on or near the water to survive!

My budget needs some help. I make decent money but I am paying too much in rent, I would like to switch to live aboard as soon as I can. Are there financing options available if you buy from a private seller? Could I get a bank loan?


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Jake:

Yes, you can finance a private sale... I did that on my first live-aboard, a Catalina 27. (Of course, credit was a bit looser then)..

You should do some investigation and see what you can afford before you continue much farther.

Note that interest on your boat loan is tax deductable, just like a home loan.

Do you live and work in Poulsbo?

Here's some places to look

48° North - The Sailing Magazine

www.becu.org

Also, have a look at the marina at Bremerton.. It's brand new, real nice, and mostly empty when I was there last spring.

I know that some of the marinas in Poulsbo have vacancies....

David


----------



## findthejake (Jan 3, 2009)

Once I get a boat I can get mooring at the guest marina here in Poulsbo, at least until summertime. It's just a matter of getting a boat. 

So let me lay down some numbers here to help ya'll help me.
I am paying right around 900-1000 a month in rent right. I know it's ridiculous. I moved into a two bedroom with a friend when I moved here in September and he ditched out a few weeks later and I've not filled the other room. It's not killing me to pay it though, and now I am on a month to month so I can bail once I find a home. 

The school district I work for, in fact all the school districts, are on very tight budgets. I took a job in September that already had a shut down date of December 31st. They were going to close my pool that day. I was able to turn things around pretty drastically and we are now staying open until at least the end of August. I would really like to be able to find a boat that I could pay off by the end of August. This way if things go south then I still have my boat! 

So that comes out to what? 700 or 800 a month x 8 months =5600 to 6400 roughly? I am not sure what insurance costs are but I know a friend has a 36' in the guest marina here and is paying 280/month for the winter. 

So that's about what I have to work with!

Ya'll are the greatest!!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I'm going to swag, that there is about a dozen or so or maybe 2 that post here that are from what I call the greater puget sound/St of Georgia area, ie PNW! OR BCSW?!?!?!

4 from Edmonds, or should we say, keep boats at Edmonds........

quite a bunch around here.

Re you're snow comment to the snow new years eve post..........snow here is NOT what you get in the midwest! A LOT wetter, slipperyer, along with the streets etc are probably steeper than in the midwest. Many a midwesterner comes here thinking that snow is NOT that big a deal, you just drive in it! LOL, yeah right. You too will be sliding, in a ditch etc quicker than you can say "I k.............." of the "I know how to drive in the snow" yessiree! 

Enjoy your time here, it is a phun place to reside!

Marty


----------



## findthejake (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah I am totally loving it. I've heard the snow warnings, I've lived at 9,000 ft in the rockies and through the blizzards of chicago. This stuff here is nothing. That "storm" two weeks ago, laughable! I was driving around in my minivan passing people left and right. It's all about knowing your vehicle and it's response to the slickery stuff! 

and not to toot my own horn but this is me on the front page on the 27th. I am so uber taken with myself right now... lol... it's makin my head WAY too big!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Oh yeah, way to big! LOL

The snow we are getting today, this evening, at least where I am in Edmonds is more like what is normal! The stuff 2 weeks ago WAS easy to get around in. Tonight.......yeehaw! I was sliding all around without trying tonight in spouses ML320 with AWD, and all kinds of anitlock spin stuff the Mercedes puts in the SUV's. My 4x4 GM was spinning a bit earlier tonight too, I did not spin, lose traction in the snow 2 weeks ago!

Anyway, it is a fun area to be in, good to see you're turning the pool around etc, hope the good fortunes continue.

You might also look at Cascadia for a local email group with local outings when you get a boat too!

marty


----------



## findthejake (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks! That group looks like loads of fun! I want a flaggy thingy!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Jake:

look at New and Used Yachts for Sale - YachtWorld.com and use the advanced search (It takes a bit of getting used to)... Search for used sailboats from 26 to 30 feet in the Pacific Northwest.. Should give you some perspective...

David


----------



## doubleeboy (Jul 21, 2008)

There is a pretty nice older C and C 30' on yachtworld for about 28K, I looked at boat last summer when it was for sale by owner, the boat is very nicely redone, besides being in pretty good shape has lots of goodies included. I suspect this boat is going to make someone really happy.

michael

1980 C&C MK1 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## findthejake (Jan 3, 2009)

slightly out of my price range but thanks! I am looking for that steal of the century under 10k boat that needs some work but is ultimately beautiful and sails like a dream. 

Let me know if you see one of those!

Anyone know anyone up in bellingham that would take a look at a Cat-27 for me?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Jake,

PM CharlieCobra, he is up that direction, and mght be willing to take a quick look at a boat, as are a couple of others.

Marty


----------



## findthejake (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks ya'll.

Who knew picking a boat and figuring out loans and moorage was so much work! It's grueling, spending hours on craigslist, yachtworld, sailboatlistings, sailnet, and god knows where else. My eyes are burning and ready to fall out! 

The thing that kills me most is how little information and what terrible pictures people put up when they advertise their boats! It's nervewracking!!


----------



## dhmeissner (Jan 19, 2009)

This boat gets a little closer to the price range you are in. 1981 San Juan 28 Sailboat

With the San Juans, you get a lot of boat for you money, and they were built here in the Northwest. Best of luck to you! If that is still to much, try and find an SJ24, they can be had for a good price and are fast and fun boats.

Good luck!


----------



## findthejake (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok I am going to look at two boats on Friday. 
A 27' Sun Yacht of which I know very little 
and a
28' Islander named Halcyon.... owned by I believe a member of this fine forum. Can anyone vouch for it or point me in the direction of a surveyor in the Tacoma area??


----------



## doubleeboy (Jul 21, 2008)

Erik Bentzen is a fine surveyor who works the Puget Sound and the world. He is the real deal. Tell em michael with the Dehler sent you. He has a web page, you can google him. His work saved me a bunch of money. He is btw a very good racer, who loves sailing.

michael


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Jake,

I believe you are correct in that the current owner of Halcyon has/is posting on here, altho I do not recall the handle. Sun yachts I am recalling usually getting good reviews, as will Islanders in general. The last weekend in June their is an Islander roundezvous at Port Ludlow. if you need info I can get the whom is putting it on. 

marty


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

> 28' Islander named Halcyon.... owned by I believe a member of this fine forum


We had an Islander 28 for ten years and we really liked that boat. Our kids have a Catalina 27 now. I thought the Islander was more heavily built. Watch for deflection of the floor under the compression post though. There was another Islander 28 owner here within the past six months that was currently addressing that issue with his boat and I had to fix that on our boat.


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

If I owned a boat in Seattle; I'd name it Sputnik

:laugher


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forums . The one issue you will have on your grand plan will be the live aboard status. Those are hard to come by - but not impossible. 

Good luck on your upcoming purchase - hope it all works out for you.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

AjariBonten said:


> If I owned a boat in Seattle; I'd name it Sputnik
> 
> :laugher


Huh?

David


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

djodenda said:


> Huh?
> 
> David


Read the thread title really quickly........


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

AjariBonten said:


> Read the thread title really quickly........


OK.. I'm there. Not sure it was worth it.

Hey, Jake, you not interested in the boat I PM'd you about?

It'd be pretty small....

David


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

djodenda said:


> OK.. I'm there. Not sure it was worth it.
> 
> David


Yea, well, it didn't cost ya anything.................


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

AjariBonten said:


> If I owned a boat in Seattle; I'd name it Sputnik
> 
> :laugher


You'll have to argue with the owner of one of the moore 24's that are local for that name then. Already taken if you will! A semi bright red one at that!

Marty


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

By the way, I'm not knocking Seattle in any way shape or form. I spent a week there last June (and probably will again this June) and absolutely fell in love with it! You guys live on the absolute edge of Eden.

If I had to pick a new place to live, Seattle would be first on my list.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Not sure about David, so will not speak for the him, even tho our boats are all of 40' N to S and 100 yds E to W of ea other. I did not see you knocking Seattle. Just having phun with a play on words. My comment re the name sputnik, there really is a red moore 24 named sputnik! One of the last 20 or so with an actual cabin top vs a flush deck!

If you're looking for a sail, let one of us know. David and I are about 30 min north of downtown seattle, Jodi's boat is in downtown, I believe there is another one or two that keep there boats at the same place...........

Marty


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

blt2ski said:


> If you're looking for a sail, let one of us know. David and I are about 30 min north of downtown seattle, Jodi's boat is in downtown, I believe there is another one or two that keep there boats at the same place...........
> 
> Marty


Awesome! I was in Seattle this spring for a conference and to take the offshore safety course at the North Pacific Fishing Vessel Owners Association. If I get the contract this summer I won't need to take the course myself; so I may have a few days free while my team is busy taking it. I would really enjoy that.

Thanks, Fred


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

blt2ski said:


> Not sure about David, so will not speak for the him, even tho our boats are all of 40' N to S and 100 yds E to W of ea other. I did not see you knocking Seattle. Just having phun with a play on words. My comment re the name sputnik, there really is a red moore 24 named sputnik! One of the last 20 or so with an actual cabin top vs a flush deck!
> 
> If you're looking for a sail, let one of us know. David and I are about 30 min north of downtown seattle, Jodi's boat is in downtown, I believe there is another one or two that keep there boats at the same place...........
> 
> Marty


Yep.. No offense taken. Let us know next time you are in town. Don't be shy.

David


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

AjariBonten said:


> Awesome! I was in Seattle this spring for a conference and to take the offshore safety course at the North Pacific Fishing Vessel Owners Association. If I get the contract this summer I won't need to take the course myself; so I may have a few days free while my team is busy taking it. I would really enjoy that.
> 
> Thanks, Fred


Yep, don't be shy - Marty & David are class acts (me - not so much!)... you can find my schedule on my signature link for "HG". As the weather warms up will be more cruising oriented as right now we are in Race mode until spring...


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Jody,

I will absolutely remember to check in with you guys next time I'm out your way.

Fred


----------



## Moonfish22 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey, I actually live in Bellingham and have two sailboats on Bainbridge, just south of poulsbo, one of them is for sale, a 1962 Columbia 29' full keel, great boat but the engine (diesel) is out right now, If your interested in projects Pm me and I can get you some more details. It's within your price range aswell. I'll get the engine in as soon as i get the chance but i live in another city so....who knows wen that will be.


----------



## sassafrass (Jun 27, 2006)

hi from Bellingham. moon, tell me about your projects...

tom


----------



## Moonfish22 (Jan 29, 2009)

Let's see, the one for sale is the 1962 Columbia 29' i sailed her halfway up the inside passage over the summer and spent far too many hours on the old and failing volvo-penta mb2a gasoline engine. when i got back i pulled it out to install the md6b (almost the same engine but diesel) i have for it. I rebuilt the engine beds with tight grain fir and 3m 5200, drained the tank. Now the tank needs to be cleaned, and a return line run for the diesel. The stuffing box should be re-packed, and the new engine is ready to drop in. it has a complete wiring harness and panel with it that just needs to be bolted in where the old panel was.

other than that the boat needs it's hatches varnished, bottom paint, and a new toerail. Everything is cosmetic except the engine and the boat is sailable as is.

now for the good stuff: very solid, fullkeel/cutaway forefoot, handles like a dream in seas, and in general. 6' headroom, newer head, tons of storage, good batteries, bruce anchor, long berths (sleeps four adults comfortably) autopilot, chartplotter/depthsounder, vhf, stern anchor with 300' rode, many many extras.

recent survey

I love the boat, built thick and strong and designed wonderfully, But I have an Ericson 32' that is taking all of my time, so she needs to go. 

I can deliver the boat aswell, and if you wait long enough i might just get that engine in.

Very fairly priced, I have kept a sharp eye on the NW market for a boat like this for over 2 years now, still kind of do, I got a good deal on it and I will pass that on.


----------



## bossanova (Feb 8, 2009)

I live in Olympia, Findthejake. Also in the education business, also investigating a liveaboard situation though not as serious as you seem to be just yet. Did you end up buying a boat? If not, give this a look:
28' Newport $9,900

It's pretty close to what I'll be looking for eventually.


----------

